# Bought a new bike was I hoodwinked?



## Mralexrides (16 Jun 2021)

Bought a Cannondale Synapse carbon off Ebay for £800 guy said it was worth £2500.... A few .... years ago.. Turns out its a 2011 Synapse Carbon 3... Looks in great condition from the pics but his sort of dishonesty in PM's has got me suspicious. Is this still a good bike for the money? Assuming its not compromised carbonwise. Its spec: https://www.theproscloset.com/products/2011-cannondale-synapse-carbon-3-l


----------



## si_c (16 Jun 2021)

Given the current state of the second hand market, I wouldn't say you've been hoodwinked. If it's in good condition then it will still be a cracking bike, you certainly couldn't buy a new one as good and get much change from 2 grand.

The second hand market is a bit of a minefield though at the moment as a result of COVID related shortages, for example a couple of years ago I bought a second hand alloy road bike for £300, currently a lower specced model from a year earlier has a starting bid of £600 on ebay right now, and they both have alloy frames.

So I'd say the price is probably reasonable for right now assuming the bike and frame are in good condition. Very nice bike though


----------



## Mralexrides (16 Jun 2021)

What can I do if the frame or fork is damaged?


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jun 2021)

There’s nothing you can do if the frame is damaged, any manufacturers warranty, if it’s a lifetime frame warranty with Cannondale? stays with the original owner and is non transferable.

£800 in the current market is a fair price. I think you may be worrying over nothing, Carbon is far stronger than you think so ride and enjoy.

Just to add, it does look as though that model did have an original RRP of £2500.


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jun 2021)

I’d never buy a carbon framed bike sight unseen. You really need to inspect it for any possible damage.


----------



## fair weather cyclist (17 Jun 2021)

I think 800 is a bit too steep for a 10 years old bike especially if combined with the risk of the carbon fork and frame to be damaged.

Ask for a video where he goes through the bike VEEEERY slowly so you can get a glimpse of the state of the frame. Needs to have good lighting. If he says no, that should clears your doubts.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (17 Jun 2021)

I'd say you've paid too much basically. Its way too much for a 10 year old bike. I wouldn't say you have been hoodwinked unless the seller lied about things. I'd say you haven't done your homework really.


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> I think 800 is a bit too steep for a 10 years old bike especially if combined with the risk of the carbon fork and frame to be damaged.
> 
> Ask for a video where he goes through the bike VEEEERY slowly so you can get a glimpse of the state of the frame. Needs to have good lighting. If he says no, that should clears your doubts.


He's already bought the bike, so too late for a video.

For that model 800 if it's in good nick is not overly expensive given the state of the market over the last year or so.

The bike needs to given a close inspection now that he has it for wear and tear and any damage.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jun 2021)

I have no idea if a bike like that is worth the money or not. However getting any bike these days seems to be getting harder and harder so as said, if it is in great condition then perhaps not a bad price. As for what you can do if There is damage, the simple answer is nothing. Buy second hand then like anything else you may well be buying someone else's problem hence the reason they might be selling it. Buyer beware as they say.

Its not funny though to feel that you have wasted that much money.


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2021)

It looks like a nice bike and I hope you enjoy it. As for the price? At £800 for a ten year old bike I think you've been hoodwinked -£300 perhaps? I recently paid £400, to a friend, for a 2017 CAAD10 which was originally £1800 according to Google. It was fully serviced, new cables, new chain, blocks and tyres plus I know the guy well.

Speaking for myself I wouldn't give £800 to a stranger for anything.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jun 2021)

The market is silly at the moment and people are paying over the odds. I would say it's not a bad price if the bike is in a good condition. 

It's all right when people 'pay' not a lot to a friend for a bike, that's totally different - I paid £300 for a £2.5k MTB from a friend, and all it needed was a really good clean and a full service (a days work). Open market now, would probably be nearer £1k.


----------



## raggydoll (17 Jun 2021)

Sounds like the seller didn't want to say that the bike is 10 years old as he knew it would bring the perceived price of the bike down.

He should have been more up front and said it was £2500 when it was new in 2011.
Rather than...a few years ago.

Not technically lying but I think he purposely didn't let on how old the bike is.
Personally that would make me think he was being sneaky but others may not be so suspicious.

£2500 was the rrp but there are so many deals on bikes. He could even have bought it a year or 2 later for less....or even bought it 2nd hand himself.

On top of that it is buying a used 10 year old carbon bike that you don't know how it has been treated. It could be absolutely fine or it could have been crashed etc. Without a proper inspection you don't know.

Then you have general wear and tear. 
I would personally worry about things like:
Rim brakes - 10 years of braking - how are the rims? Will I need new rims or wheels?
Drive train - will I need to get a new cassette? new chain? new chainrings?
Those things will obviously add to the cost.

I learned the hard way before. Buying a 2nd hand bike and not knowing what to look for and had to spend a bit of money replacing components that had worn out....probably why the seller got rid.

In the end I could have bought a new bike for around the same price!
Doh!


----------



## cougie uk (17 Jun 2021)

Surely you'd ask how old the bike is when you bought it ?


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2021)

Not necessarily if a sight unseen eBay purchase?
Do you have the bike, or is it on its way? If not, just pull out of the sale If not happy. Otherwise, you could have a good buy, 11 years isn’t actually that old for a bike even a carbon one Especially if it’s been cared for and/or lightly used


----------



## fair weather cyclist (17 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> He's already bought the bike, so too late for a video.



Big risk, but good for him. As always, the golden rule is that you shouldn't spend money you can't afford to lose; so hopefully this is the case too. Again, good for him.

I recently bought a bike second hand and paid retail price -250 quid, but:
- the bike was 1 year old, not 10
- I was able to go and view in person to make sure it was in pristine conditions, which it is

I guess that just makes me less of a risk taker


----------



## avsd (17 Jun 2021)

I still have 20 year old carbon Cannondale Synapse. 10sp, new chainring and cables/headsets but just wear and use items. Great bike - lots of little paint chips but with 40k miles on it probably in better shape than a similar aged car.


----------



## Electric_Andy (17 Jun 2021)

I'm not sure about the pricing and specs, but a bit of general advice: If the bike is sound, you've basically got a good used bike for 1/3 or new RRP. Don't worry about it, if you've bought it now then nothing can be done. I've bought stuff before and paid big money for what turned out to be a lemon (motorbike), but we live and learn. Better to pay slightly over the odds for something decent, than pay book price for something that's going to break on you all the time


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Jun 2021)

I've sold a 4-5 year old carbon road bike recently and got over half the initial outlay back (list price 1100, ebay finishing price nearly 600), although it was in super condition and meticulously looked after. On a used bike condition is everything, age is not quite so critical. The buyer was delighted in person and used prices are staying buoyant. 
So if it's in good condition, and you like it, then you've not been hoodwinked and the price isn't that far off.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Not necessarily if a sight unseen eBay purchase?
> Do you have the bike, or is it on its way? If not, just pull out of the sale If not happy. Otherwise, you could have a good buy, 11 years isn’t actually that old for a bike even a carbon one Especially if it’s been cared for and/or lightly used



Its on the way.. I'll take it to the bike shop and have them inspect it and the carbon and take pictures. All the damage he said were blemishes so any cracks or worn out parts They will tell me and I will get refunded partially or fully. Since this wasn't stated in his description.


----------



## raggydoll (17 Jun 2021)

Buying any bike unseen is a risk to a certain extent.
It could be a 10 year old bike or a 10 week old bike.
You are trusting that the seller has looked after it and is being honest about the condition or any issues etc.
Do you have any links to the original advert or the actual photo's used for the sale?


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jun 2021)

raggydoll said:


> Not technically lying but I think he purposely didn't let on how old the bike is.
> Personally that would make me think he was being sneaky but others may not be so suspicious.


Sellers license? 

Buyer beware.


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Bought a Cannondale Synapse carbon off Ebay for £800 guy said it was worth £2500.... A few .... years ago.. Turns out its a 2011 Synapse Carbon 3... Looks in great condition from the pics but his sort of dishonesty in PM's has got me suspicious. Is this still a good bike for the money? Assuming its not compromised carbonwise. Its spec: https://www.theproscloset.com/products/2011-cannondale-synapse-carbon-3-l


I bought the exact same bike from Royles in Wilmslow for £1800 in 2012, got a decent discount. Sold it for £1600 in 2015. Looks good for the money when you consider what a new Ultegra version costs.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

raggydoll said:


> Buying any bike unseen is a risk to a certain extent.
> It could be a 10 year old bike or a 10 week old bike.
> You are trusting that the seller has looked after it and is being honest about the condition or any issues etc.
> Do you have any links to the original advert or the actual photo's used for the sale?



He is lying in the description he said originally costed £2500 a few years ago.. When its 10-11 years old unless he bought second hand full retail which is very unlikely. I have grounds for full refund based on that alone I think. Let alone if theres damage or wear that wasn't specified. 

'If the item you received arrived damaged, doesn't match the listing description, or if it's the wrong item, you're covered under the eBay Money Back Guarantee. You can return it even if the seller's returns policy says they don't accept returns.'


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2021)

How do you know he didn’t pay full RRP new?
If he did, perhaps he has the receipt (I keep all mine for resale purposes)?
If not sure what you’re buying, can always do a Google images search


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Grant Fondo said:


> I bought the exact same bike from Royles in Wilmslow for £1800 in 2012, got a decent discount. Sold it for £1600 in 2015. Looks good for the money when you consider what a new Ultegra version costs.



Yeah but the 10 year old ultegra is nothing like the new version. You can't really compare. The shimano 105 new version probably way better than the 10 year old ultegra not to mention if the whole drive train is worn..


----------



## newfhouse (17 Jun 2021)

EBay can be a minefield for sellers as well as buyers. If the bike hasn’t even arrived yet you don’t actually know that there are any faults. Yes, you may have paid over the odds but it’s not the seller’s fault that you seem to have buyer’s remorse.

Obviously if it is damaged beyond the described faults you may have grounds for a claim, but you don’t know that yet.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> How do you know he didn’t pay full RRP new?
> If he did, perhaps he has the receipt (I keep all mine for resale purposes)?


He said when he originally bought it a few years ago not 10. Where would this bike be for sale at full £2500 price new two years ago they don't make them anymore.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

newfhouse said:


> EBay can be a minefield for sellers as well as buyers. If the bike hasn’t even arrived yet you don’t actually know that there are any faults. Yes, you may have paid over the odds but it’s not the seller’s fault that you seem to have buyer’s remorse.
> 
> Obviously if it is damaged beyond the described faults you may have grounds for a claim, but you don’t know that yet.



I know im just assuming the worst now but the power is all for the buyer with ebay. So he will end up regretting it if there is damage.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> He said when he originally bought it a few years ago not 10. Where would this bike be for sale at full £2500 price new two years ago they don't make them anymore.


It did cost £2500 originally - buyer doesn't say he paid that for it.

OP, I suggest that you contact the seller and ask them to cancel the transaction if you have these fundamental issues/doubts.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> It did cost £2500 originally - buyer doesn't say he paid that for it.


yes a decade ago not a few years.. Few means two not 10 but probably not sound enough for refund on its own I admit. i'll have to get my local bike shop to go over it with a fine tooth comb for wear and damage. It may be fine but i'll see soon enough. I did message him to see if it was too late to cancel.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

avsd said:


> I still have 20 year old carbon Cannondale Synapse. 10sp, new chainring and cables/headsets but just wear and use items. Great bike - lots of little paint chips but with 40k miles on it probably in better shape than a similar aged car.



Yeah but the seller didn't say he replaced anything.. apart from the saddle and different tyres that are on it. Which at least shows its been ridden.


----------



## newfhouse (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I know im just assuming the worst now but the power is all for the buyer with ebay. So he will end up regretting it if there is damage.


I’d be reluctant to buy or sell anything of value on eBay that didn’t involve inspection / collection. It’s just not worth the bother of dealing with time wasters.



Mralexrides said:


> i'll have to get my local bike shop to go over it with a fine tooth comb for wear


They will find wear however old it is - it’s a secondhand bike. What did you expect from a bike described as “used”? You always need to be prepared to replace consumable items.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Another thing is he said its a 30 speed bike when the bike is a 22 speed unless hes changed the cassette.


----------



## raggydoll (17 Jun 2021)

If it was me and I had as many doubts as you do I would just cancel it rather than waiting for it to arrive then have the hassle of arguing your case and returning the bike etc.


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Another thing is he said its a 30 speed bike when the bike is a 22 speed unless hes changed the cassette.


Don’t think 22 speed existed in 2011. The Bikelist spec says 20 speed. 30 = triple so would have needed a new crankset (3 chainrings) and left hand shifter (maybe he did change, can you see the number of chainrings in the photos?)


----------



## T4tomo (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> He is lying in the description he said originally costed £2500 a few years ago.. When its 10-11 years old unless he bought second hand full retail which is very unlikely. I have grounds for full refund based on that alone I think. Let alone if theres damage or wear that wasn't specified.
> 
> 'If the item you received arrived damaged, doesn't match the listing description, or if it's the wrong item, you're covered under the eBay Money Back Guarantee. You can return it even if the seller's returns policy says they don't accept returns.'


Utter bollox, he's not lying, he didn't claim to have paid 2.5k - he said originally costing i.e RRP

A few years could easily include 10. 2 years is a couple, a few is indeterminate... if you wanted to know exactly how old it was you should have asked a direct question.

its 6700 ultegra, its not like its the old flight-deck with external cables (which shift beautifully but look a bit old fashioned now).

_PROVIDED_ there is no frame damage, which you have to assume thee isn't as he hasn't disclosed any (if there is then ebay will protect you) you've got a decent bike.




Mralexrides said:


> Another thing is he said its a 30 speed bike when the bike is a 22 speed unless hes changed the cassette.


you can clearly see its 3X10 in the ebay picture 

Synapse is was endurance /sportive bike, which came in double or triple spec's.


----------



## newfhouse (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Another thing is he said its a 30 speed bike when the bike is a 22 speed unless hes changed the cassette.


Looks like a triple in the photos.

Edit to add link to the actual listing.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cannonda...-Shimano-Ultegra-30spd-DT-Swiss-/393392145154

I wouldn’t have bought unseen at that price from someone with only one previous feedback rating as a seller.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Your right it is a triple I do actually like triples my other bike is a triple. Some big hills here. Time will tell if it was a good deal. Buyer beware as they say. Thanks for all your input. I should have done my due diligence. 


raggydoll said:


> If it was me and I had as many doubts as you do I would just cancel it rather than waiting for it to arrive then have the hassle of arguing your case and returning the bike etc.


I have tried to cancel I contacted the seller this morning but think parcel force have it. As the tracking code says.


----------



## newfhouse (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I should have done my due diligence.


I hope it works out well for you rather than being an expensive learning opportunity


----------



## Grant Fondo (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Your right it is a triple I do actually like triples my other bike is a triple. Some big hills here. Time will tell if it was a good deal. Buyer beware as they say. Thanks for all your input. I should have done my due diligence.
> 
> I have tried to cancel I contacted the seller this morning but think parcel force have it. As the tracking code says.


Yeah hope it works out, plenty of older bikes on Ebay whose owners just 'never got into it'


----------



## fair weather cyclist (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> He said when he originally bought it a few years ago not 10. Where would this bike be for sale at full £2500 price new two years ago they don't make them anymore.



That's the stroke of genius. What "a few years" means may differ from one person to another. For you it's 2-3 years...for him it's 9-10.

If that's your biggest argument in case you want to get a refund (should you need to)....good luck with that


----------



## Profpointy (17 Jun 2021)

Not sure age really matters that much. A well looked after modestly used 10 year old bike is going to be in better nick that Bradley Wiggins' 2 year old training bike that's done 50,000 hard miles.


----------



## Specialeyes (17 Jun 2021)

Strikes me that none of the issues you may have with the bike are anything of the seller's making.

He's not lying in the description, it is a 30-speed (and sign me up for a 15-speed cassette when you get one!) and it did originally cost £2,500.

My feeling is that you'd be relying on the seller's goodwill to cancel the transaction successfully through eBay: you're essentially asking them to unwind a lot of effort in listing, packing and shipping the item on the basis of what is, at least until the parcel arrives, buyer's remorse.

From the pictures, it looks like a cracking bike and as he's accepted your best offier that should, in theory, be a price you're both happy with!


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (17 Jun 2021)

My main summer bike is a 2018 Synapse. 
Cost me £2,200 new. 
It's a super bike. Rides well, handles well and I can do 100 hilly miles on it with no problem. 
£800 for that particular one? Given the demand for bikes it is a sellers market. 
There is no indication that frame or forks are in any way defective. Everything else is subject to either wear and tear or rider preference. I ride different wheels and saddle. 

Can't see that OP has much to complain about.


----------



## Baldy (17 Jun 2021)

When is the bike scheduled to arrive? Surely until you actually see it you have no idea whether it's good or bad. Maybe you should wait until then before you start panicking about being ripped off.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Baldy said:


> When is the bike scheduled to arrive? Surely until you actually see it you have no idea whether it's good or bad. Maybe you should wait until then before you start panicking about being ripped off.


True but not sure I'll feel comfortable racing on 10 year old carbon especially at 85kg could end up killing me.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> True but not sure I'll feel comfortable racing on 10 year old carbon especially at 85kg could end up killing me.


I’m still using my 2012 Specialized Ruby and have no worries. Mind you, having owned it from new I know it hasn’t been dropped or damaged whereas you don’t have that luxury I suppose.


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2021)

I’m heavier and happily ride on 10 year old carbon (albeit from new and low miles). It doesn’t fall apart.
If concerned, get it, If all ok sell on (you might even make a profit), buy a new 2k or 3k bike


----------



## Baldy (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> True but not sure I'll feel comfortable racing on 10 year old carbon especially at 85kg could end up killing me.


But that would have been the case before you decided to bid, you entered into this sale of your own free will. Why should the seller refund you just because you've got the colliwobbles?


----------



## fair weather cyclist (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> True but not sure I'll feel comfortable racing on 10 year old carbon especially at 85kg could end up killing me.



So all you want is for the seller to give you your money back because you didn't do your due diligence? Ok, gotcha.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> True but not sure I'll feel comfortable racing on 10 year old carbon especially at 85kg could end up killing me.


How good are you at bike racing? I suspect that you haven't done very much for the simple reason that if you had done you would have known a bit more about bikes than you apparently do. No disrespect intended, but at the level you appear to be at there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with what you have purchased. 
If this is your first bike, or first proper bike, then ride it. You WILL want to change it in 12/18/24 months, but you would want to do that whatever you have bought. Most on here are always looking at new/different bikes.
If you think you are overweight then you are unlikely to be at the sharp end of a race where most of the action is likely to happen.

You might have bought the wrong bike, but that could be said for most purchases by most folk. The other man's grass.....


----------



## cougie uk (17 Jun 2021)

Are there many races that need triple chainset bikes ?

Op maybe you paid a bit over the odds but you didn't do the homework. Looks like a great bike do just enjoy it.


----------



## Electric_Andy (17 Jun 2021)

@Mralexrides I really would stop worrying yourself over it. Unless it's blatently mis-described or arrives dangerously broken, both you and the seller have agreed the sale on the condition advertised. It's most likely that it will arrive in good condition, safe to ride, in which case you can decide to keep it or to sell it on. The more detail you give on here, and the more replies you read, it might not end up being very nice. I had a similar thing years ago with aforementioned lemon motorbike; by the time the thread was finished it took one of the moderators to ask everyone to stop kicking me when I was down, because it got to the point where everyone was saying it was my fault for not inspecting it beforehand, and it's not very nice to read when you've just shelled out £800.

Hope you enjoy your new bike


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Jun 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Are there many races that need triple chainset bikes ?


The only Triple Crown is winning the Giro, TdF and the World Road Race.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> @Mralexrides I really would stop worrying yourself over it. Unless it's blatently mis-described or arrives dangerously broken, both you and the seller have agreed the sale on the condition advertised. It's most likely that it will arrive in good condition, safe to ride, in which case you can decide to keep it or to sell it on. The more detail you give on here, and the more replies you read, it might not end up being very nice. I had a similar thing years ago with aforementioned lemon motorbike; by the time the thread was finished it took one of the moderators to ask everyone to stop kicking me when I was down, because it got to the point where everyone was saying it was my fault for not inspecting it beforehand, and it's not very nice to read when you've just shelled out £800.
> 
> True but it was my fault for not doing my due diligence. And for the other posters I only meant racing with friends on Sunday not like any official races. No need to bring my weight into it 😭☠️


----------



## vickster (17 Jun 2021)

You brought your weight into it 

That bike is perfectly adequate for a blast with friends or a club. It's mostly down to you not the bike...


----------



## fair weather cyclist (17 Jun 2021)

spin it around and see the age of the bike as something you can blame if you lose your races with your buddies.

"oh yes guys I only lost because my bike is 10 years old..."


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (17 Jun 2021)

Sorry mate, but you are the one who brought your weight into this. Don't be surprised if what you think is a major problem is discussed. 

When you are in a hole, stop digging.


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jun 2021)

I don’t think the seller has done anything wrong, a few years old can mean 10 years, it certainly doesn’t mean 2 years as you suggest. It looks like a triple up front so will be 30 speed. As long as the frame isn’t damaged (blemishes aside as he mentions) then he’s been totally honest.

You have bought a great bike, it’s no bargain but a fair price in today’s market.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> spin it around and see the age of the bike as something you can blame if you lose your races with your buddies.
> 
> "oh yes guys I only lost because my bike is 10 years old..."



That is a good excuse actually


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jun 2021)

Buyer's remorse is a thing, and a problem on online marketplaces. I remember selling a camera lens to a very rude guy who claimed it had fungus (it didn't - it had been cleaned by a professional Leica repairer recently, who also inspected it, and there were no signs of any fungus when shining a bright light through the lens).

If you have 100% feedback as a seller, built up over 20 years, you generally end up taking the item back and incurring both postage charges to avoid retaliatory ratings. It's one of the risks you take when dealing with the Great British Public.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

A message from the seller: 

' Hello, I've just got home from work to your message. Unfortunately the bike is with the courier and en route to you so I'm unable to cancel your order. I purchased the bike from a work colleague around 15 months ago. I was unable to clarify the precise age, hence the wording for a 'used' bike, so apologies if you feel this is 'very dishonest' as I'm simply ensuring that people are aware that it's not new - but not retro either. My colleague however rarely used it as did I, hence the condition as provided in the listing and pictures which is due from its minimal, mainly dry storage and use, irrespective of its exact age. I hope this helps. Thanks '

Seems pretty genuine and I guess time will tell if its been barely used or not.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> Buyer's remorse is a thing, and a problem on online marketplaces. I remember selling a camera lens to a very rude guy who claimed it had fungus (it didn't - it had been cleaned by a professional Leica repairer recently, who also inspected it, and there were no signs of any fungus when shining a bright light through the lens).
> 
> If you have 100% feedback as a seller, built up over 20 years, you generally end up taking the item back and incurring both postage charges to avoid retaliatory ratings. It's one of the risks you take when dealing with the Great British Public.



Yeah I understand where your coming from but you were probably giving an accurate description of the item. Also im not being rude to the seller either just and dont plan to give him bad feedback. Unless theres reason to. Hes only been on ebay a year so hes probably not even worried about that he could ghost me and make a new account tomorrow.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> A message from the seller:
> 
> ' Hello, I've just got home from work to your message. Unfortunately the bike is with the courier and en route to you so I'm unable to cancel your order. I purchased the bike from a work colleague around 15 months ago. I was unable to clarify the precise age, hence the wording for a 'used' bike, so apologies if you feel this is 'very dishonest' as I'm simply ensuring that people are aware that it's not new - but not retro either. My colleague however rarely used it as did I, hence the condition as provided in the listing and pictures which is due from its minimal, mainly dry storage and use, irrespective of its exact age. I hope this helps. Thanks '
> 
> Seems pretty genuine and I guess time will tell if its been barely used or not.


I think that's remarkably temperate for someone who had just been accused of being very dishonest.


----------



## alicat (17 Jun 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I think that's remarkably temperate for someone who had just been accused of being very dishonest.



+1. I hope for your sake that the vendor doesn't post on here, OP ...


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

I was just annoyed about the age of the bike you can't blame me for pointing it out but fair play he didn't know how old it was.


----------



## RoadRider400 (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I was just annoyed about the age of the bike you can't blame me for pointing it out but fair play he didn't know how old it was.



Not really, they were ambiguous over the age in the advert so if age was an issue you should have checked before making an offer. Type the make and model into Google images and scroll through until you find the image that matches the bike on offer. Eventually one of the photos will link to a page that states the build year.

I have purchased all my bikes on Ebay so I thoroughly recommend it. However if you are unable to carry out simple research then it might be best sticking to buying new in future.

And there is a difference between pointing out something that was unclear and calling somebody an outright liar.


----------



## Specialeyes (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I was just annoyed about the age of the bike _you can't blame me for pointing it out_



Erm, we can. The information is readily available online. The fact that you stumped up £800-odd quid before checking is on you. _Caveat emptor_ n'all that.

I'm old-fashioned enough to remember when eBay was all about founder Pierre Omidyar's principle that "people are basically good" and still apply that to my eBaying. You seem to have gone all heavy-handed on a seller (calling him 'very dishonest' is not "not being rude" to him) who's done nothing wrong, and then to suggest that his account is disposable... well, we all had 5 feedback once!


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Yes I did eventually find the model but I had already bought it when I did. Yes that's on me really. Yes it was a bad accusation to make I did apologize for it rightly.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Its been a long time since I used ebay but I did buy a bike about 6 or 7 years ago that I still use and im happy with. I guess i just assumed the worst and jumped the gun.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (17 Jun 2021)

In colloquial terms, you've got a bit worked up about it. Have a beer, wait for its arrival, be pleasantly surprised that all's well, feel ever so slightly daft, and then go out and ride your new bike.

Yours, Uncle Agony


----------



## Paulus (17 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Its been a long time since I used ebay but I did buy a bike about 6 or 7 years ago that I still use and im happy with. I guess i just assumed the worst and jumped the gun.


When you do finally get it and have checked it over, can you post some pictures of it on here so we can cast an eye over it?


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Paulus said:


> When you do finally get it and have checked it over, can you post some pictures of it on here so we can cast an eye over it?



Yes will do but go easy on me.. but its mainly forks I want to see. but if he was as careful as he says and his friend who sold it to him should be ok. But who knows who had it before them. Thats what im wondering.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> In colloquial terms, you've got a bit worked up about it. Have a beer, wait for its arrival, be pleasantly surprised that all's well, feel ever so slightly daft, and then go out and ride your new bike.
> 
> Yours, Uncle Agony



Yeah true if its in good condition I will be happy. Its good to have people on here to bounce things off. Didn't realise what a dick I was being to him.


----------



## shep (17 Jun 2021)

Jesus Christ!!

Let's hope it's a Minter when it arrives or this will go on forever.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jun 2021)

Doesn’t sound like you were hoodwinked. Just sounds like you didn’t think to ask questions about the things concerning you before you bid. You could have got a three year old bike crash damaged rather than lightly ridden 10 year old machine.


----------



## Mralexrides (17 Jun 2021)

We shall see I'll be sure to post pics


----------



## Rusty Nails (17 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I’d never buy a carbon framed bike sight unseen. You really need to inspect it for any possible damage.


I took a gamble and bought a used three year old £2k carbon Genesis Datum for £400 on eBay. It was described as spares and repair, but in fact just had broken spokes and needed a good clean, one new gear cable, new tyres and a tune-up. I asked the seller a lot of questions and he answered them all to my satisfaction so I took the chance, even though I knew the risks I was taking

It turned out very well, came up clean on the stolen bike database, and there was nothing else wrong with it, and more than a year on it's my favourite bike.


----------



## HMS_Dave (17 Jun 2021)

I sell on Ebay, it is my livelihood. Believe me, ive seen it all. But Ebay is your friend. It is a buyers platform. Sellers get next to no protection, even against indecisive people who have twitchy fingers who buy on impulse without obtaining all the details. Generally speaking, you can in most instances get a refund for most products for most reasons. I've even had people damage stuff on purpose and claim it arrived that way in order to obtain a refund, a refund which i would have granted anyway (and paid for couriers) had they not, which costs me even more money. I have fought a few cases with the dispute system, but believe me, no seller wants to go through that and every seller ive spoken to in the group im involved with wants that because Ebay will 95% of the time, side with the buyer. They want to preserve the buyers protection in all the marketing spiel with figures to back it up...

There are bad sellers, buyers do need protecting but i struggle to find sympathy in these sorts of cases.

I hope the bicycle is everything you hope it is and you stack up against your friends on Sundays otherwise i sense the seller might be getting his bike back and be out of pocket...


----------



## PaulSB (17 Jun 2021)

shep said:


> Jesus Christ!!
> 
> Let's hope it's a Minter when it arrives or this will go on forever.


----------



## CentralCommuter (17 Jun 2021)

What do you sell, out of interest?


HMS_Dave said:


> I sell on Ebay, it is my livelihood. Believe me, ive seen it all. But Ebay is your friend. It is a buyers platform. Sellers get next to no protection, even against indecisive people who have twitchy fingers who buy on impulse without obtaining all the details. Generally speaking, you can in most instances get a refund for most products for most reasons. I've even had people damage stuff on purpose and claim it arrived that way in order to obtain a refund, a refund which i would have granted anyway (and paid for couriers) had they not, which costs me even more money. I have fought a few cases with the dispute system, but believe me, no seller wants to go through that and every seller ive spoken to in the group im involved with wants that because Ebay will 95% of the time, side with the buyer. They want to preserve the buyers protection in all the marketing spiel with figures to back it up...
> 
> There are bad sellers, buyers do need protecting but i struggle to find sympathy in these sorts of cases.
> 
> I hope the bicycle is everything you hope it is and you stack up against your friends on Sundays otherwise i sense the seller might be getting his bike back and be out of pocket...


----------



## battered (18 Jun 2021)

If the bike is "not as described" when you go to collect it, or receive it, you can request a dispute/refund from ebay. You would probably win this on the basis that you were told it was "a few" years old, not 10. Ebay sides with the buyer in 95+% of cases.


----------



## uphillstruggler (18 Jun 2021)

@Mralexrides When does it arrive - you can put us and you out of our collective suspense

i hope its great


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

[


battered said:


> If the bike is "not as described" when you go to collect it, or receive it, you can request a dispute/refund from ebay. You would probably win this on the basis that you were told it was "a few" years old, not 10. Ebay sides with the buyer in 95+% of cases.



Yeah that's what im upset about really I thought it was a few years old from the description and the seller who didn't know how old it was doesn't seem to think being 10 years old doesn't devalue it at all. I guess we will see what ebay says.


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

If it’s in top nick, given the market currently, £800 isn’t unreasonable, 10 years isn’t that olds it’s still a modern looking and specced bike. Anything new in carbon with 105 would be 2k plus minimum. You won’t lose much even if you sell in a few years, it’ll still be worth a few hundred at least


----------



## Shortandcrisp (18 Jun 2021)

I had the exact same model also bought off eBay. I paid £400 for it 5 years ago, so make of that what you will. What I would say is that the seat post and clamp is an awful design. My saddle started to slip about 18 months ago, so I ordered a new clamp from the US ( none available over here); this didn’t solve the problem. I’m currently looking for a new seat post, but they’ve been out of stock anywhere for well over a year now and the design is so unique to this particular model that I’ve not been able to source an alternative.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Jun 2021)

Shortandcrisp said:


> I had the exact same model also bought off eBay. I paid £400 for it 5 years ago, so make of that what you will. What I would say is that the seat post and clamp is an awful design. My saddle started to slip about 18 months ago, so I ordered a new clamp from the US ( none available over here); this didn’t solve the problem. I’m currently looking for a new seat post, but they’ve been out of stock anywhere for well over a year now and the design is so unique to this particular model that I’ve not been able to source an alternative.


I noticed that the sale bike seemed to have 2 seatpost clamps.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (18 Jun 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> I noticed that the sale bike seemed to have 2 seatpost clamps.


So did mine after I’d bought a new one, but neither of them kept the ruddy saddle horizontal. 😀


----------



## raggydoll (18 Jun 2021)

Shortandcrisp said:


> I had the exact same model also bought off eBay. I paid £400 for it 5 years ago, so make of that what you will. What I would say is that the seat post and clamp is an awful design. My saddle started to slip about 18 months ago, so I ordered a new clamp from the US ( none available over here); this didn’t solve the problem. I’m currently looking for a new seat post, but they’ve been out of stock anywhere for well over a year now and the design is so unique to this particular model that I’ve not been able to source an alternative.



That ain't good!

Is it one of those flat aero type seatposts?


----------



## Shortandcrisp (18 Jun 2021)

raggydoll said:


> Communication is the key I guess.
> Guy seems legit and I'm sure if you had asked him about the age he would have told you what he did in his email.
> 
> 
> ...


Yer, it’s a kind of tear drop design original to Cannondale at the time; as I said, can’t seem to find a replacement.


----------



## raggydoll (18 Jun 2021)

Had a search online and no luck either!


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

Shortandcrisp said:


> I had the exact same model also bought off eBay. I paid £400 for it 5 years ago, so make of that what you will. What I would say is that the seat post and clamp is an awful design. My saddle started to slip about 18 months ago, so I ordered a new clamp from the US ( none available over here); this didn’t solve the problem. I’m currently looking for a new seat post, but they’ve been out of stock anywhere for well over a year now and the design is so unique to this particular model that I’ve not been able to source an alternative.



what sort of condition was it in? apart from seat post isues?


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

Second hand especially and new prices have gone up massively over the last 12 months. 5 years ago, you could probably get a carbon roadbike new for a grand or less on deals, not now


----------



## raggydoll (18 Jun 2021)

I do think 2nd hand prices will come down when new stocks are back to normal levels.
That plus all the people that bought a bike during lockdown and hardly used it so end up selling.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (18 Jun 2021)

raggydoll said:


> I do think 2nd hand prices will come down when new stocks are back to normal levels.
> That plus all the people that bought a bike during lockdown and hardly used it so end up selling.


 I dont know though if stock will get back to what it was a couple of years ago. Its not just the pandemic thats effected things its Brexit and the cost of shipping containers from the Far East. They have shot up in price. All those people who bought a bike during lockdown are selling them now for not far off the price they bought them for.


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

I would have bought a new one but none in stock that I wanted except for the 3 grand bikes lol


----------



## raggydoll (18 Jun 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I dont know though if stock will get back to what it was a couple of years ago. Its not just the pandemic thats effected things its Brexit and the cost of shipping containers from the Far East. They have shot up in price. All those people who bought a bike during lockdown are selling them now for not far off the price they bought them for.



Good point!

I was just thinking of the pandemic. I wasn't thinking of brexit or any other issues.

Well...(semi) reasonably priced bikes were nice while the lasted!


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

I made a profit selling an unused bike bought in Sept 2019 in spring 2020


----------



## Kingfisher101 (18 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I would have bought a new one but none in stock that I wanted except for the 3 grand bikes lol


I think I'd return it personally as it looks like you can get a refund without too much bother.


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I would have bought a new one but none in stock that I wanted except for the 3 grand bikes lol


Yep that’s why used prices are high. New bikes are beginning to come into stock but you’ll get no deals. You used to be able to get last years model for 30% off


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> I think I'd return it personally as it looks like you can get a refund without too much bother. I'd get that Carbon Ribble with Tiagra for £1200. Its a bit more but at least its new.


If there's any stock...this doesn't bode well (for any size or colour...)
We are currently experiencing high demand. Your estimated dispatch date is *TBC *

Same for the 105 option...


----------



## Shortandcrisp (18 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> what sort of condition was it in? apart from seat post isues?


It was in good condition, 105, not sure what group set the OP’s has. Worked fine for the first 3 and a half years until the problem with the saddle.


----------



## raggydoll (18 Jun 2021)

Shortandcrisp said:


> It was in good condition, 105, not sure what group set the OP’s has. Worked fine for the first 3 and a half years until the problem with the saddle.



Would a bike builder or similar be able to make a new seat post you reckon?


----------



## Kingfisher101 (18 Jun 2021)

Why give yourself this headache though?, the seatpost is a thin diameter if I remember correctly. I wouldn't want to be faffing about trying to get an obsolete sized seatpost from anywhere. A bike builder will want to be making their money on expensive builds not messing about with making a seatpost for peanuts.


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

Shortandcrisp said:


> It was in good condition, 105, not sure what group set the OP’s has. Worked fine for the first 3 and a half years until the problem with the saddle.


dont think its same bike my one coming is Canondale Synapse carbon 3 2011 with ultegra 6700 groupset.


----------



## raggydoll (18 Jun 2021)

Kingfisher101 said:


> Why give yourself this headache though?, the seatpost is a thin diameter if I remember correctly. I wouldn't want to be faffing about trying to get an obsolete sized seatpost from anywhere. A bike builder will want to be making their money on expensive builds not messing about with making a seatpost for peanuts.



Maybe I've misunderstood?
I thought he had a perfectly good bike that needed a new seatpost but he couldn't find one anywhere and its an odd/obsolete size.

If I was in that position I'd ask a bike builder or metal worker (who knows) if they could make something the right length/shape/dimeter rather than scrapping the bike. Worth asking.
Either that or keep it as my 'out of the saddle bike!'


----------



## Shortandcrisp (18 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> dont think its same bike my one coming is Canondale Synapse carbon 3 2011 with ultegra 6700 groupset.


You’ve a superior group set so worth a bit more. It has the same frame - including the seat post - as the one I bought


----------



## Shortandcrisp (18 Jun 2021)

raggydoll said:


> Maybe I've misunderstood?
> I thought he had a perfectly good bike that needed a new seatpost but he couldn't find one anywhere and its an odd/obsolete size.
> 
> If I was in that position I'd ask a bike builder or metal worker (who knows) if they could make something the right length/shape/dimeter rather than scrapping the bike. Worth asking.
> Either that or keep it as my 'out of the saddle bike!'


I have considered doing this but, as I have a couple of other bikes I ride on a regular basis and I reckon the cost would probably be between £100 and £150 in today’s market, I haven’t yet decided if it’s worthwhile doing so.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (18 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> dont think its same bike my one coming is Canondale Synapse carbon 3 2011 with ultegra 6700 groupset.


Seat post will probably be 25.4. Not a rare beast at all. 
Not sure of clamp, but it might be an Allen key fitting that tightens up via a hole in the inside top corner of the frame. I "think" it's a 4mm Allen key. 
Never had a problem with mine once set to the right height. Carbon paste was used - just in case. 

Bike spec sounds good for the money. Send it back and get a refund. Then what are you going to do? Start all over again? Will you ever be happy? Nothing at all in this world is 100% perfect all the time.


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

Depends on the condition of it specifically the carbon and if he refunds some money then I will keep it otherwise I will send back.


----------



## rogerzilla (18 Jun 2021)

What's your eBay ID, so other sellers here can block you from bidding on their auctions? I'm not joking, I genuinely fear buyers like you.


----------



## CentralCommuter (18 Jun 2021)

😂


----------



## CentralCommuter (18 Jun 2021)

Has it not arrived yet?


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Jun 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> What's your eBay ID, so other sellers here can block you from bidding on their auctions? I'm not joking, I genuinely fear buyers like you.


A few years ago a friend decided he did not want to spend any money on his round town hybrid. So he put it on eBay . “For spares or repairs , only bid if you are willing and have the ability to carry out repairs, collection only”.The winning bidder persuaded him to send it by courier . Next message from buyer , I have taken the bike to cycle shop , they say the bike is unrideable and dangerous and will cost £ xxxx to repair . In order to preserve his eBay rating ,he drove quite a distance to collect the bike and hand back the purchase price . He then donated it to a bike recycling charity.


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> Has it not arrived yet?


not yet costed me £75 by courier too


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> What's your eBay ID, so other sellers here can block you from bidding on their auctions? I'm not joking, I genuinely fear buyers like you.


Whats your Ebay ID?


----------



## CentralCommuter (18 Jun 2021)

bigwanger80


----------



## Bonefish Blues (18 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Depends on the condition of it specifically the carbon and if he refunds some money then I will keep it otherwise I will send back.


If it is as described, have the integrity to keep and ride it.


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> not yet costed me £75 by courier too


Aren’t you in Guernsey? If so it’s hardly surprising it’s taking a bit longer and cost a bit more than for the mainland?


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

Shortandcrisp said:


> You’ve a superior group set so worth a bit more. It has the same frame - including the seat post - as the one I bought


is it a superior group set? modern 105 might be better than old Ultegra


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> What's your eBay ID, so other sellers here can block you from bidding on their auctions? I'm not joking, I genuinely fear buyers like you.


I'm not as bad as you might think I have no bad feedback on my profile and have bought a bike and had no problems


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> is it a superior group set? modern 105 might be better than old Ultegra


Better how?


----------



## Mralexrides (18 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Better how?


More up to date technology? Improvements in design? you don't think bikes and groupsets have improved over the decades?


----------



## vickster (18 Jun 2021)

Not especially no. Certainly not in the last 10 years except 105 and Ultegra becoming 11 speed (but no more usable gears), but that one is a triple. Maybe the last 20 or 30 years with STIs.
I actually prefer my 10 speed SRAM Rival on one bike to the 11 speed on other bikes


----------



## Specialeyes (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Yeah true if its in good condition I will be happy. Its good to have people on here to bounce things off. Didn't realise what a dick I was being to him.





Mralexrides said:


> Depends on the condition of it specifically the carbon and if he refunds some money then I will keep it otherwise I will send back.



If you send it back I’d expect you to be down by two lots of £75 postage, as I don’t see why the seller should have to cover the cost of your change of heart, which leaves you £150 quid out of pocket and still without a bike.

Nor, particularly do I see why the seller should be expected to refund you some money just to make the contract, into which you entered, stick.

The 2 statements above say it all, really.
On a side note, how does one apply to be a Magistrate?🤣


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

We'll see what happens I think he should refund some money as his description was misleading saying it was worth £2500 a few years ago not 10 years ago.. But ive said this like 100 times now and I don't want to keep repeating myself.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Jun 2021)

'A few' just means a small number. However, that can be a very variable amount. For instance if 'The party had 220 guests and finished at midnight but a few stayed on', that could be 25 people or more. So who can say that 10 isn't 'a few'?

Also the seller didn't say the bike was worth £2,500, just that it originally was worth that much. As the RRP was £2,499 he's telling the truth.

Also he's not responsible for you changing your mind, so I don't think a refund is justified here.


----------



## Kingfisher101 (19 Jun 2021)

A few isnt 10 years! A few means a small number doesnt it? 10 years is a significant amount of time.
I'd return it OP, never mind what others say.


----------



## kingrollo (19 Jun 2021)

One way to ensure you haven't wasted £800 ?

Ride it 
Then ride is some more 

It's done - just get out and pedal - it's an £800 investment in your heart and lungs ......what could be more important than that ??


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Jun 2021)

My thoughts, for what it is worth to you, is that you have made a purchase following some consideration on the known facts at the time, and decided it was worth a punt.
The facts will be enhanced once you have the bike in your hands and you can confirm them once you have ridden it.
The rest is conjecture, and comparison with what you think others might think, and that has too many negatives for me.
The proof is in the pudding, as the saying goes, so hold off any other worry, and wait to see.
It shouldn’t matter what might be, only what is, and you have to wait on the arrival to confirm.


----------



## keithmac (19 Jun 2021)

I feel sorry for the seller personally, sounds like you're messing him about tbh.

We've stopped selling on ebay due to timewasters, luckily most have won the auction then realised they cannot afford it. At least we haven't had to eat shipping costs.

If it is mechanically sound and you are going to reject it anyway the fair thing to do would be cover shipping costs both ways.

Looks like Russian Roulette trying to sell on ebay it seems.

A real shame as genuine buyers such as myself see it as a valuable resource, but eventually people will get fed up with the messers and the few will spoil it for the majority unfortunately..


----------



## DRM (19 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Not especially no. Certainly not in the last 10 years except 105 and Ultegra becoming 11 speed (but no more usable gears), but that one is a triple. Maybe the last 20 or 30 years with STIs.
> I actually prefer my 10 speed SRAM Rival on one bike to the 11 speed on other bikes


I'd say they have improved, I have one bike with 4600 Tiagra, one with 4700 Tiagra, the newest version is noticeably slicker than the previous version, and the cables are now under the bar tape, both 10 speed, but improvements have happened.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (19 Jun 2021)

Good morning,

Thanks to @newfhouse for posting the link, on page 3.

Although I would have some sympathy for the seller if the bike was returned I also feel that some of blame would be his as when selling a bike at £845 
_A few small blemishes from use but a stunning superlight bike originally costing over £2500 a few years ago. _
and
_A few small blemishes from use but a stunning superlight bike originally costing over £2500 10 years ago._
are very different statements.

I know that a lot of ebay sellers regard the description area as a place where they can say what they want without any comeback but it isn't.

That the seller, as I read his response as published on this thread, seems to be saying that he didn't consider his wording too carefully, a few means not new but not retro doesn't alter how a reasonable person would read it.

Whilst I am somewhat confused why the OP bought the bike without having done an internet search for more information on it, the fact that the seller, either or did not make a misleading statement doesn't change on the basis of that a bit of research would have shown the statement to be misleading, if the statement was indeed misleading.

Bye

Ian


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2021)

The bike will be 11 years old by the time this saga finishes


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Thanks there seems to be quite a few jaded sellers on here that have had bad experiences. Doesn't mean that I'm not right in feeling misled. Even though you can blame me for not finding out sooner it was an older bike.


----------



## Pale Rider (19 Jun 2021)

Given how models change - often lowering spec to hit the same price point - a very similar bike with a different paint job probably was £2,500 'a few' years ago.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jun 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> Thanks to @newfhouse for posting the link, on page 3.
> 
> ...


OTOH I don't think the statement was misleading in the way you do, and I find it difficult to imagine that, for instance, in a County Court Claim, an individual could base a case on it.

That established, as you say, I find it remarkable that the OP has not asked a single question of the seller, nor consulted the internet wrt an £800+ purchase.

This is as classic a case of Buyer's Remorse as I can remember, and seeking to rely on eBay's tendency to side with the buyer, and a spurious argument about it being mis-described is unedifying at best.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2021)

I’m sure the Marines wanted more than 10 men.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jun 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> I’m sure the Marines wanted more than 10 men.
> 
> View attachment 594574


Maybe they want lots of men, but only a few of them need be good?


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2021)

If it was me looking at a possible purchase, I would be looking here first to see if I could pin down the year and spec, then you could possibly still find reviews on the bike online too. Afraid it sounds like you are mostly at fault for not doing a bit of research. I don't think the seller has done anything wrong.

https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/search/cannondale/?q=synapse


----------



## Baldy (19 Jun 2021)

When is this bike due? Hopefully that will put an end to this tale of self-inflicted woe.


----------



## Sniper68 (19 Jun 2021)

A bike was purchased on an Auction site by an individual who deemed it,at the time, unnecessary to ask questions.
Buyer is now questioning his judgement.This is buyers remorse.
It's not difficult to determine the age and specification of a bike.
I think the buyer/OP should just let this go as he is coming across as a bit of a .......


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Baldy said:


> When is this bike due? Hopefully that will put an end to this tale of self-inflicted woe.


Tuesday so some time yet


----------



## Drago (19 Jun 2021)

Buyer fails to do adequate homework prior to throwing cash at seller. Sad, but thats the bottom line. Ride the bike, move on with life.


----------



## shep (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Tuesday so some time yet


Might be up to 20 pages by then!

What exactly do you want from the seller?

If the advert had said it was 10 yrs old would you have still bought it?

I will predict now that however good it is you won't be happy with it for some reason.


----------



## Tenkaykev (19 Jun 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> The proof is in the pudding, as the saying goes, so hold off any other worry, and wait to see.
> It shouldn’t matter what might be, only what is, and you have to wait on the arrival to confirm.


These are the words of a wise man 👍


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

No I wouldn't. Yes it is my fault for not doing homework.. I did try to find it but only came across it by accident after I'd bought it. And asking questions wouldn't have even helped as he didn't know how old it was.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2021)

As linked above, bikelist is good for checking age and specs, just match the colour which is often the only thing that changes year on year. Or a Google image and text search 👍
You weren’t hoodwinked if he didn't know how old it was, few is very open as said (just like several, a number etc)


----------



## Arrowfoot (19 Jun 2021)

There are people buying bikes at physical stores as well as online that are beginners or not technically savy to understand the specifics to appreciate the difference it makes. I know of store assistants that have taken advantage and sold demo bikes and wrong sized bikes to make the their quota. 

A 10 year old bike in a pristine and hardly used condition carries less value than a 5 year old bike of normal average use. Even in this climate. It was misleading by a mile especially if it is a mid range model. The seller's response probably threw most people off as the seller probably knew how Ebay would respond on the use of semantics. 

OP's main point is few years is not the same as 10 years even in this climate of bike shortage. I would never advertise anything as a few years old when it is 10 years old. Would you? 

Caveat emptor is rather convenient when it comes to newbies to anything. Taking advantage of someone using this excuse is ethically wrong. Caveat emptor in the right spirit is meant to apply in the case of buyer's remorse not false or misleading advertising. I have bought stuff that I don't need and still regret it. 

I doubt someone can make a mistake on a 10 year bike of that brand and model and get the age wrong. 

I would return the bike or ask for partial refund.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Arrowfoot said:


> There are people buying bikes at physical stores as well as online that are beginners or not technically savy to understand the specifics to appreciate the difference it makes. I know of store assistants that have taken advantage and sold demo bikes and wrong sized bikes to make the their quota.
> 
> A 10 year old bike in a pristine and hardly used condition carries less value than a 5 year old bike of normal average use. Even in this climate. It was misleading by a mile especially if it is a mid range model. The seller's response probably threw most people off as the seller probably knew how Ebay would respond on the use of semantics.
> 
> ...



I agree but sadly a lot on here are throwing a lot of shade at me and being rude because they have had bad experiences on Ebay. But have any of them advertised products as a few years old when its 10 years old? Plus I don't even know what sort of condition it is yet could be a wreck with cracked forks.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I agree but sadly a lot on here are throwing a lot of shade at me and being rude because they have had bad experiences on Ebay. But have any of them advertised products as a few years old when its 10 years old?


You said that the seller didn't know the exact age of the bike. The seller is under no obligation to check this. They did not state the exact age of the bike, they used the term in question, which you interpreted in a specific way. You did not check the age of the bike. You seek to blame the seller, having already called them 'very dishonest'.

I don't think your stance is reasonable.

Now if the bike's a shed when it arrived, and therefore not as described, that will be a different matter.


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I agree but sadly a lot on here are throwing a lot of shade at me and being rude because they have had bad experiences on Ebay. But have any of them advertised products as a few years old when its 10 years old?



I think, pay them no time, they are just responding they way the feel, and it shouldn’t matter to you greatly.



Mralexrides said:


> Plus I don't even know what sort of condition it is yet could be a wreck with cracked forks.


This is the important point, and you may EQUALLY have absolutely no issues, you’re anxious about what might be wrong with it. At this stage, I don’t think you can ‘know’ if you’ve been hoodwinked as the title of this thread asks.
On Tuesday, you will be able to assess whether or not you have been hoodwinked, but at this stage, and with all the advice and comment from others, no body knows.
Please don’t feel bad, because you will know, you just have to be patient.
I think it’s an OK deal, I purchased an old-ish BeOne some years ago, as a ‘used by 2 previous owners’ bike, and it was (up to that point) the best road bike I have ever had the pleasure to ride.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> I think, pay them no time, they are just responding they way the feel, and it shouldn’t matter to you greatly.
> 
> 
> This is the important point, and you may EQUALLY have absolutely no issues, you’re anxious about what might be wrong with it. At this stage, I don’t think you can ‘know’ if you’ve been hoodwinked as the title of this thread asks.
> ...



I don't even know how many owners this has had which is another worrying factor but if its had two long term users that didn't use it much they might not have known or realised it has issues. But yeah the last bike I bought 7 years ago for £270 has been a real workhorse. A trek domane 2.0 2014. Wanted to get an upgrade really but now I have a bike even older than that one haha. It says estimated delivery is Thursday now even though its arrived in Guernsey yesterday.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Also the bike isn't on that bike database website 'the bikelist'


----------



## raggydoll (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Also the bike isn't on that bike database website 'the bikelist'



Probably too old!
It's maybe on 'the few years old bikelist'

I'm joking of course!

Bit nuts that it's arrived in Guernsey already but it won't be delivered till Thursday.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

raggydoll said:


> Probably too old!
> It's maybe on 'the few years old bikelist'
> 
> I'm joking of course!
> ...



They have even older bikes but not the model i'm getting which is strange. The customs are very strict here. something that size they might think something might be stashed in there.


----------



## kingrollo (19 Jun 2021)

I think it will be fine when it arrives.

Bear in mind new bikes are thin on the ground at the moment. You could easily recoup most of what you paid by selling it on if it's not to your liking.

To make you feel better....I had loads of issues with a brand new bike - that cost me £3.5k !!! - it spent most of its first summer in the repair shop.!!! - new carbon bikes are plagued with the press fit BB - which have an awful rep !

Ride it - I'm sure once you're cresting 20% hill all this will be forgotten. 

If it's a nail -you won't be the first to jump the gun on a bike and regret it -but I'm sure it will be fine.

Enjoy !!


----------



## Paulus (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I agree but sadly a lot on here are throwing a lot of shade at me and being rude because they have had bad experiences on Ebay. But have any of them advertised products as a few years old when its 10 years old?* Plus I don't even know what sort of condition it is yet* could be a wreck with cracked forks.


Correct. It could be a really good bike that you may of paid a little over the odds for. If it is a goodun then no matter what others have said you will have a good bike to ride and enjoy.
Wait until you have tried it out first before making any rash decisions. It seems it will cost you a few bob to it send back, plus the hassle.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

kingrollo said:


> I think it will be fine when it arrives.
> 
> Bear in mind new bikes are thin on the ground at the moment. You could easily recoup most of what you paid by selling it on if it's not to your liking.
> 
> ...



How the hell did it cost that much? I think one im getting is a press fit too.


----------



## kingrollo (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> How the hell did it cost that much? I think one im getting is a press fit too.


I'm very good at finding expensive bikes.
Btw the one I sold to help fund it was 8 years old. Not a thing wrong with it. I'm sure you're 10 year old bike will be fine.
Don't overthink it. Enjoy it.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Also the bike isn't on that bike database website 'the bikelist'


Yes it is, see post #4?
https://www.thebikelist.co.uk/cannondale/synapse-carbon-ultegra-compact-2011


----------



## wheresthetorch (19 Jun 2021)

This has to be a contender for thread of the year. I'm on tenterhooks waiting for Thursday.


----------



## GM (19 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Aren’t you in Guernsey? If so it’s hardly surprising it’s taking a bit longer and cost a bit more than for the mainland?




@Mralexrides off topic question, what's Guernsey like for cycling? been to Jersey loads of times, I would imagine it's a bit quieter there.
Enjoy the bike when it comes, hope it puts a smile on your face!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (19 Jun 2021)

No-one buying anything secondhand has a god-given right to get a bargain. That's the bottom line. The seller wanted to get the best price possible, which is entirely understandable. They didn't tell the buyer any lies, and the buyer didn't ask the right questions. You can't blame the vendor for not telling a buyer something they didn't ask about in the first place.
i think the buyer probably paid too much, but no-one forced them to go ahead with the deal. When something is in short supply it's easy to overpay if you don't have the patience to just sit on your hands and wait for a better deal to come along. I've bought hardly anything bike-related since the virus kicked off, because I like to get the best bargain possible, and if I have to wait another year for the right one at the right price then that's what I have done and more than once. Act in haste, repent at leisure....


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

GM said:


> @Mralexrides off topic question, what's Guernsey like for cycling? been to Jersey loads of times, I would imagine it's a bit quieter there.
> Enjoy the bike when it comes, hope it puts a smile on your face!



Yeah its very good but there are a lot of cars here too with huge traffic jams in areas. Some of the road designs are ridiculous. Like the center road through the island you could be waiting for hours as for people turning right they have to wait for oncoming traffic to stop and theres like 3 sets of traffic lights and crossroads on this road.. Cycling wise there's some big hills like the val de terres and near the airport and beautiful sights and scenes like the beaches. Its mostly flat and there's a pretty big cycling community here. I cycle round the whole Island every Sunday and I see hundreds of cyclists. There is a lot of cars here and Its meant to be 35 MPH speed limits but no one really obeys that. I have had some very close passes but most are usually pretty considerate . I'd say its a lot safer than UK roads for sure though. Also the winds can be very strong and headwinds can be brutal.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

wheresthetorch said:


> This has to be a contender for thread of the year. I'm on tenterhooks waiting for Thursday.



Lol i was thinking its getting out of hand at this point. I was expecting a handful of replies. I've been wondering if I should invite the buyer into it.


----------



## NickWi (19 Jun 2021)

I look at this as a valuable lessons for all of us for buying sight unseen. Ask, clarify, ask again and then ask for proof.
It's your money you're parting with, be certain of what you're buying before you part with it.


----------



## Dr Bryn (19 Jun 2021)

I bought my current steed from a private seller a few years ago now. Purchased locally although I did not know the guy. Bike started life in 2007, I believe it was around 2015/16 when I bought her, I was it’s third owner and the price £250. It had been well looked after (a limited edition of carbon and alloy) some good components on her at the time. Guy told me the history of the bike, where he had got it from, how he had used it and anything he had changed on her. He presented receipts from LBS services, invited me to any inspection and I got a test ride. I suppose, looking back, it was the perfect seller and I was lucky as many people buying bikes don’t get this treatment even from shops in some instances.
Bikes still going, I’m currently rebuilding/upgrading her but I still consider I got a really good deal in my case. I think the point is, if possible, view the bike, ask questions, do a bit of research. 
Just a point, the guy that sold me the bike had treated himself to a top end Cube and had no space for a second bike. Some you win some you lose.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Ok guys big update it was delivered at 11:25 this morning apparently... But not to me... someone else signed for it... Jesus christ


----------



## NickWi (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Ok guys big update it was delivered at 11:25 this morning apparently... But not to me... someone else signed for it... Jesus christ


You couldn't make it up!


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Jun 2021)

Well, that solves the problem, sort of. What courier was it?


----------



## All uphill (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Ok guys big update it was delivered at 11:25 this morning apparently... But not to me... someone else signed for it... Jesus christ


Should be at the nearest church then.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Parcelforce its weird as on ebay it says its not even in guernsey yet looking at website tracking it says its been delivered and signed for. Tried ringing parcelforce and they;re closed no way of emailing them so I complained on royal mail site with all info as Parcelforce is a company of theirs.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Lol i was thinking its getting out of hand at this point. I was expecting a handful of replies. I've been wondering if I should invite the buyer into it.


Do you mean the seller?
if it’s gone awol, you should get your money back no hassle 👍


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

He got back to me and a fellow called andy has it lol.. and i gave this tool my address exact when he asked to work out delivery cost. Yet he goes with this gobldigook delivery address thats apparently on my ebay.. even though i get stuff delivered there all the time


----------



## cougie uk (19 Jun 2021)

Your address isn't correct on eBay ?

Whose responsibility would that be to have corrected ?


----------



## raggydoll (19 Jun 2021)

This Andy chap is now officially the 3rd owner which makes you the 4th!😄


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

It doesnt have my house name and there are 18 addresses on the street but i get stuff delivered all the time from ebay...


----------



## cougie uk (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> It doesnt have my house name and there are 18 addresses on the street but i get stuff delivered all the time from ebay...


So it's wrong but does have your housename on ?

I guess your usual postie would know but the guy delivering freight wouldn't ?


----------



## raggydoll (19 Jun 2021)

Surely Andy doesn't live far away.
Track him down and go get your bike!


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Or perhaps I don't find andy and get refunded ? 🙂 Only joking sent this Andy a whatsapp.


----------



## Electric_Andy (19 Jun 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> The more detail you give on here, and the more replies you read, it might not end up being very nice.


----------



## Sniper68 (19 Jun 2021)

I am beginning to suspect this is some kind of wind up
OP can't be ar$ed to research a bike and can't be ar$ed to bother having his correct address on his ebay account.
Bizarre.
He'll be blaming Wiggle next.......


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Sniper68 said:


> I am beginning to suspect this is some kind of wind up
> OP can't be ar$ed to research a bike and can't be ar$ed to bother having his correct address on his ebay account.
> Bizarre.
> He'll be blaming Wiggle next.......



Its not a wind up I have the bike now.


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2021)

so no need to panic 👍
how is it?


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Jun 2021)

Maybe it's so awesome, he's out for a ride


----------



## Baldy (19 Jun 2021)

Lets hope so.


----------



## keithmac (19 Jun 2021)

If you paid with PayPal the seller has to use the address they've supplied I believe.

If you have the wrong address listed on ebay/ PayPal then it's not beyond the realms of possibility it won't be delivered to your door..


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Jun 2021)

raggydoll said:


> This Andy chap is now officially the 3rd owner which makes you the 4th!😄



Only worth £5 when it reaches the 4th owner


----------



## alicat (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Its not a wind up I have the bike now.



So is it rideable and we can get on with our lives or not?


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Seems in really good condition actually but it's a different colour than picture. I have attached some picks. No cracks on fork or frame. Chain is in good condition too though not sure about cranks there is a chip on one of them.

Any other pic request let me know


----------



## Baldy (19 Jun 2021)

There you go then, a lot of fuss about nothing. You have perfectly good bike, enjoy.


----------



## cougie uk (19 Jun 2021)

Hurrah !! Enjoy the bike.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

I actually prefer it in black than the blue and black it is in the ebay pic.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

The bolt for the rear brake is set so tight like a gorilla tightened it. Had to deflate the tyre to get back wheel on.


----------



## midlife (19 Jun 2021)

Err, the bike you got was not the one in the ebay sale pics?


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Its the same model but different colour lol.. Not sure why he didn't just take a picture of the bike.. Unless he had some really weird lighting.


----------



## Sniper68 (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> The bolt for the rear brake is set so tight like a gorilla tightened it. Had to deflate the tyre to get back wheel on.


Which bolt?
You just flip up the little lever to allow the wheel to be inserted.


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jun 2021)

This thread is like a dystopian fun park ride on class A's


----------



## vickster (19 Jun 2021)

Was it delivered in pieces?


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Was it delivered in pieces?


----------



## RoadRider400 (19 Jun 2021)

It is almost certainly the same bike, the rear tyre is the same brand and model for a start. The bike in the advert has been photographed outside I suspect that shows the blue in the paintwork on the down tube. Try taking a photo outside the next time it is sunny. I bet you the blue shows through.


----------



## raggydoll (19 Jun 2021)

Looking at the ebay screenshots from page 2, it does look like the same bike.
The ebay photo just looks like a rubbish photo, grainy etc and maybe the flash makes it look slightly blue but I'd say it is the same bike.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Jun 2021)

What's wrong with that bike?
Nothing in the pictures show anything other than a perfectly good used bike. 
If the "faults" photographed are so bad that the bike is unrideable then I think there's only one person on here who thinks that. 
From what has been shown, and assuming it has been gone over with a fine toothcomb, I would be quite happy to ride that. 
Looks like a decent bike for the money


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Sniper68 said:


> Which bolt?
> You just flip up the little lever to allow the wheel to be inserted.


The leaver wont budge its like its stuck... doesnt matter now though managed to get wheel on letting tyre down. and reinflating and yeah it came disassembled which helped me look at forks. Shame my torque wrench didn't come today which it was estimated to.


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> What's wrong with that bike?
> Nothing in the pictures show anything other than a perfectly good used bike.
> If the "faults" photographed are so bad that the bike is unrideable then I think there's only one person on here who thinks that.
> From what has been shown, and assuming it has been gone over with a fine toothcomb, I would be quite happy to ride that.
> Looks like a decent bike for the money



I was just showing pictures of it not saying its unrideable. I'm happy with it


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I was just showing pictures of it not saying its unrideable. I'm happy with it


Yes!!!
Result.


----------



## kingrollo (19 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I was just showing pictures of it not saying its unrideable. I'm happy with it



Enjoy. Glad it's all worked out. Like with any used bike it may require some replacement consumables. Chain, cassette, cables,


----------



## Mralexrides (19 Jun 2021)

cassettes look pretty good and chain measures correctly 8 links well under 8 inches. well oiled no rust. Just superficial scratches in some areas. But you should see my workhorse bike for scratches.


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Jun 2021)

View: https://youtu.be/s93KC4AGKnY?t=05m20s


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> I'm happy with it


🏆

MODS: CLOSE THE THREAD.

NOW!!!@


----------



## newfhouse (20 Jun 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> View: https://youtu.be/s93KC4AGKnY?t=05m20s



I’m expecting a sequel.


----------



## Mralexrides (20 Jun 2021)

newfhouse said:


> I’m expecting a sequel.


 You sure you want that?


----------



## newfhouse (20 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> You sure you want that?


A prediction, not a request


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> You sure you want that?


Will it still have Ally Sheedy in it?


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Jun 2021)

all i can say is Phew.

I'm off for a lay down, the suspense was just too much.

good luck with the bike


----------



## fair weather cyclist (21 Jun 2021)

Oh the irony, You seem to be liking the bike but If you were in position to demonstrate that the bike received is actually not the one on the ebay listing photos, then you would have solid ground for a full refund.


----------



## Paulus (21 Jun 2021)

fair weather cyclist said:


> Oh the irony, You seem to be liking the bike but If you were in position to demonstrate that the bike received is actually not the one on the ebay listing photos, then you would have solid ground for a full refund.


Noooooooooooo, stop it now, please


----------



## CentralCommuter (21 Jun 2021)

I’ll give you £900 for it.


----------



## Mr Celine (21 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Shame my torque wrench didn't come today which it was estimated to.



Andy said it did.


----------



## Mralexrides (21 Jun 2021)

CentralCommuter said:


> I’ll give you £900 for it.


Well your silly


----------



## Mralexrides (21 Jun 2021)

Mr Celine said:


> Andy said it did.


Didn't like Andy his house was empty and didn't see any furniture. Got the wrench this morning! Now to figure out how to use it. There's like a switch mechanism on the handle. Do you pull down to lock in nm? No instructions came with it


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> No instructions came with it



Send it back - not fit for purpose!


----------



## Mralexrides (21 Jun 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Send it back - not fit for purpose!


Can't be that complicated though has great reviews. Don't want to start another eBay war.


----------



## vickster (21 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Well your silly


Is this a complete the sentence challenge? What's the prize for the best suggestion?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Jun 2021)

Sausage


----------



## Mralexrides (21 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Is this a complete the sentence challenge? What's the prize for the best suggestion?


What your sentence finisher


----------



## vickster (21 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> What your sentence finisher


----------



## roubaixtuesday (21 Jun 2021)

Mralexrides said:


> Can't be that complicated though has great reviews. Don't want to start another eBay war.



...

***WHOOSH***

...


----------



## CentralCommuter (21 Jun 2021)

vickster said:


> Is this a complete the sentence challenge? What's the prize for the best suggestion?



Well, the lack of apostrophe has to be taken into account when completing the sentence. Stands to reason.


----------

